# Hello from central Cali



## Ricky Ortiz (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello all! Name is Ricky Ortiz, from Stockton Ca, I am very new to Mantid keeping I've kept the local stuff around my area as a kid growing up but never purchased anything exotic before. I keep all sorts of critters such as snakes (mainly hognoses), Tarantulas, true spiders, Geckos (uroplatus), and I think thats it. I work for Ken The Bug Guy on my spare time always a pleasure to play with all the cool stuff he gets in. I just picked up my first mantis from him 5 P. paradoxa, and 2 Sibylla pretiosa. I also am into photography mainly inverts and reptile stuff I do alot of field herping and bug hunting. Well I think thats about it for me I hope to ge sucked into this hobby I've always enjoyed mantids hope to be adding to my mantis collection and possibly breed a few things! Looking forward to getting to know all of you!

_P. paradoxa_







_S. pretiosa_






_Uroplatus phantasticus_


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi ricky! welcome to the forum  is that a little sidewinder?


----------



## Ricky Ortiz (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello! and yes that is a little sidewinder I had two but sadly one passed


----------



## ismart (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Nice pic's!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 4, 2010)

nice pics! welcome from snowy OHIO!


----------



## Rick (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome from SoCal! We also have a photo forum to share your excellent pictures  You can find the rest of the photographers there too.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! B)


----------



## revmdn (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome and great photos.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Ricky, and welcome to the forum... with all us other mantid-crazy people! Nice to have you here.  Once you've caught "the bug" you'll never be the same, lol. Looking forward to seeing you around on the boards.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome from sunny Yuma, AZ (though I'm in almost as sunny Florence, right now)!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome, Ricky! The dead leaf geckos are awesome. I tried to talk my son into one recently, but we all decided that a crested would be a better start for a 9 year old. Someday though!


----------



## Opivy (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome! Do you travel to shows with ken? If so I believe I met you last year in San Diego - - your name sounds familiar =0 I think you told me it was alright to hold a 'huntsman' spider, if I bought it first........


----------



## Ricky Ortiz (Feb 6, 2010)

Opivy said:


> Welcome! Do you travel to shows with ken? If so I believe I met you last year in San Diego - - your name sounds familiar =0 I think you told me it was alright to hold a 'huntsman' spider, if I bought it first........


LOL No I was not at that show but I was at the Pomona bug fair, and Anaheim show with Ken. Although that does sound like something I'd say  My favorite is telling people Hisser roaches taste good as I stuff a few in my mouth and act like I'm eating them most people freak out lol.

Thank you all for the worm welcome!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 6, 2010)

Ricky Ortiz said:


> Thank you all for the worm welcome!


Was that an accidental typo, or a pun? :lol:


----------



## Ricky Ortiz (Feb 6, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Was that an accidental typo, or a pun? :lol:


Oops :lol: no pun intended Thanks all for the WARM welcome!!!!


----------

